# upgrading Eagle to API tailwheet



## mbarker (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi folks 
I recently bought a API tailwheel for the Eagle to replace the Maule style that it came with. ---- a couple issues. 
a. The Eagle plans call for an AN6-14 bolt to mount the tailwheel to the spring. But there is also a short and long spacer called for. (kit 905, page B-9)
b. The actual hole in the tail wheel fits a AN7 bolt. (thus the spacers).
c. When I took it off today I did not notice that the spacers were there (or they might have dropped on the floor)
d. The hole size on the API tailwheel is the same. 

Are those spacers necessary or is it possible to just use a AN7 bolt instead?
I know that the tailwheel assembly moves a bit as the spring flexes --- is this the reason for the spacers?

And I also notice on the old style tailwheel, I have 2 different size steering springs. I seem to remember this issue. But when I talked to Karen at API a while back she mentioned that they had issues with different size steering springs. 

Thoughts on any of the above.
thanks
mark


----------

